# Reboot bei Installation funktioniert nicht. [solved]

## big-birdy

Hi Leute.

Ich hab leider ein Problem. Ich will Gentoo2005.1 installieren. Alles funktioniert bis zum Neustart. Beim Neustart startet Grub. Anschließend passiert nichts mehr.

Es sieht so aus, als würde ich in das Setup kommen, um Grub zu konfigurieren. Nachdem ich Grub wieder in den MBR geschrieben hab, muss ich rebooten und es passiert wieder das selbe. NICHTS.  :Sad: 

Kann es daran liegen, dass ich 2 Festplatten habe? Auf die hda hab ich Gentoo installiert und auf der hdb sind noch Daten drauf.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte.

MFG

Big-birdyLast edited by big-birdy on Thu Sep 22, 2005 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

hast du die grub.conf eingestellt? hast du grub schonmal neu emerged und installiert? das du 2 platten hast dürfte normal nix ausmachen

----------

## big-birdy

Hab die Grub.conf Datei erstelle und editiert wie es im Handbuch steht. Hab schon 2 mal die Installation neu begonnen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

poste mal deine grub.conf. hast du nebenbei windows installiert?? hast du eine sata platte?

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi big-birdy,

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Hab die Grub.conf Datei erstelle und editiert wie es im Handbuch steht. Hab schon 2 mal die Installation neu begonnen.

 

poste am besten deine fstab gleich noch mit  :Very Happy: .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## big-birdy

Hab keine sata Platten. Meine Grub.conf kann ich dir nicht Posten. Bin auf der Arbeit. Guck mal im Quick installation Guide. Sieht genau so aus. (Bis auf den Kernel Namen) 

Nein ich hab nur Gentoo installiert.

----------

## chrib

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Hab keine sata Platten. Meine Grub.conf kann ich dir nicht Posten. Bin auf der Arbeit. Guck mal im Quick installation Guide. Sieht genau so aus. (Bis auf den Kernel Namen) 

 

Dann poste die doch heute abend. Wobei ich ja momentan vermute, dass Deine Partitionen anders aussehen als das Beispiel im Install-Guide. Aber näheres kann man halt wirklich nur sagen, wenn Du grub.conf und fstab postest.

----------

## SkaaliaN

du hast aber die grub schreibweise verstanden ne? hda ist da z.B. hd0 u.s.w.

hast du noch windows installiert??? wenn ja, welche partition??

----------

## big-birdy

Ich poste die fstab und die Grub.conf heute abend. Die Schreibweise hab ich verstanden hab schon öfter Gentoo installiert. 

Windows hab ich nicht mehr installiert. Windows war kaputt. Hatte keinen nerv mehr mich mit Windows zu ärgern.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ok...dann bin ich mal auf deine grub.conf gespannt  :Wink:  ich guck sie mir heute abend mal an

----------

## big-birdy

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

```

So sieht meine grub.conf aus.

----------

## big-birdy

Mir ist noch was eingefallen. Wenn ich versuche Gentoo zu starten, komme ich in die Konfiguration vom Grub. Wenn ich mit boot versuche etwas zu laden, bekomme ich immer die meldung, das der zuerst der Kernel geladen werden muss.

Vielleicht kennt jetzt jemand eine Lösung.

----------

## Genone

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Mir ist noch was eingefallen. Wenn ich versuche Gentoo zu starten, komme ich in die Konfiguration vom Grub.

 

Ich nehme mal an du meinst die Grub Kommandozeile.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich mit boot versuche etwas zu laden, ...

 

Den Schritt etwas ausführlicher bitte (weil nur "boot" eingeben ist ziemlich sinnlos).

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Mir ist noch was eingefallen. Wenn ich versuche Gentoo zu starten, komme ich in die Konfiguration vom Grub. Wenn ich mit boot versuche etwas zu laden, bekomme ich immer die meldung, das der zuerst der Kernel geladen werden muss.
> 
> Vielleicht kennt jetzt jemand eine Lösung.

 

Das ist normal das mußt du 

```
kernel /<Kernelname>

boot
```

 eingeben dann funktioniert es auch. Poste aber lieber deine Original grub.conf und fstab da findet man schnell den Fehler. Ich hatte das gleiche wie du und bei mir war es die Zeile 

```
title=Gentoo
```

 ich hatte blöderweise titel anstatt title geschrieben   :Cool: .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## big-birdy

Danke für den Tip Hungry Hugo.

Ist gut möglich das ich den selben Fehler gemacht hab. Ich melde mich heute abend noch mal. Wenn es das nicht sein sollte, poste ich mal die grub.conf und die fstab.

MFG

big-birdy

----------

## SkaaliaN

poste auch mal bitte deine boot platte. damit wir die kernel und so sehen können. sowie deine kernel-device konfiguration. thx  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

## big-birdy

Also es hat sich erledigt. Hab wirklich Titel anstatt Title geschrieben. 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil   :Very Happy: 

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

MFG

Big-birdy

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi big-birdy,

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Also es hat sich erledigt. Hab wirklich Titel anstatt Title geschrieben.[...]

 

sei so gut und setze den Thread (Betreffzeile) auf [solved] um kenntlich zu machen das dein Problem gelöst ist.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## lesu

Ja ja den Fehler kenne ich auch nur zu gut.  :Very Happy: 

----------

